# Straight or Angled?



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I've been on the hunt for a spotting scope and having never owned one (figured my 10x50 binos were just fine) the big question seems to be "Straight or Angled"? Seems everyone says to me "that's a personal decision" but since I've not used either I don't really have an opinion to sway me one way or the other. 

So...what's your opinion on why you like a straight or angled spotting scope? Would love to hear the reasons. Thx in advance


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Depends on how you'll use it.
If you'll be using it on a window mount or a full size tripod the best fit will be straight.
If you will be using a smaller compact tripod while sitting most likely during a hike I like the angled.
I use an angled and nearly of all my glassing is done while sitting with a compact tripod.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I think the angled ones are much better for everything. In your vehicle you can rotate the angled ones to cover nearly 180 degrees out the window from one position.

The only drawback with the angled ones is finding the spot your saw with your bino's. It takes some time to learn your scope and how to aim it to find that needle in the haystack a mile out there.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I've used both and prefer the angled. Easier to use when your scope height is lower then eye level.


----------



## Blanding_Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

I would venture to say that I use spotting scopes more than just about anyone with my work and guiding/hunting in the fall. I will say that comments with sitting and compactness are right on and Pete's comments about finding things in an angled scope and switching back and forth to the binos is right on as well.

However, after too long with the angled i will start to get the worst neck ache ever from just being hunched over that much. If you plan on spotting for hours at a time and really spotting and glassing, hands down the straight it the best. I'm also going to say for most general purposes, the straight is going to be much better, if this is a once in a life-time purchase go with the most expensive you can afford and get the straight.

Todd


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

It is personal preference because I can't stand the angled. Like BB it kills my neck and it's easier to locate things faster with the straight. The ONLY time I wish I had an angled is when I'm looking up at fairly steep angles like from a low lying road to high peaks. But trying to do the opposite is not fun at all.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

My preference is angled. But that is just a personal preference. When I am glassing I do it from a small tripod and have no issues.

BB mentioned something that i agree with 95%, buying the most expensive you can afford. For me it was a once in a lifetime purchase so I shopped for months and tried out a lot of different scopes. After all the dust settled I ended up buying a middle priced scope with HD glass. My eyes and my wallet agreed that the cost of the 2K+ scopes was not worth the minimal differences in quiality. Shop around and make the smartest choice for you!


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. Still not 100% sure it's helpful to hear the reasoning.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I would pay for angled recticle over straight... Angled to me seems to be a lot more comfortable.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I am completely the opposite of BlandingBoy. I have a busted up back and have had neck problems ever since and the angled scopes are much easier on both. Also, I likely look through glass as much as Todd does. :shock: 8) I will never buy a straight scope again.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I have used both and really don't have a problem with either. I currently have a angled and it suits me just fine. That said I would pay for the best glass you can. You won't regret it in the end. It makes a huge difference in the low light situations, which is a good percentage of the time when you are looking for big game. Hope this helps.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I have the straight and really like it when moving from binos to scope easy to find the object. I tried the angled and liked the fact of not having to fully extend the tripod up to eye level. Seems to be better in a wind storm. I personally hated looking out of a truck or sitting on my knees in the truck to see out of the angled. I think that your best option is to take one of each and try. Its all personal preference that I've seen.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

If you archery hunt the Wasatch Front, you need an Angled spotter. My neck just about came off my head using a straight peice and trying to see 1000 feet up the mountain. I'm really glad I switched to Angled. I have never been in a situation where I wished I had a straight eye piece.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

i have only ever used a straight. But that is the way i like it.


----------

